# laws or law2's



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Im going all skinny just fits my riding style better but i talked to HL and they said it would be about a month until they would have some of the new ol2's(correct weight) forsale due to the backorders i aint worried about weight that much but is 6lbs per tire plus whatever the weight of the 14" wheels vs 12" wheels worth the sidelugs? cuz the backs have the side lugs and imo the laws still pull better.. i know it says the lugs are deeper and cupped more but my reg 29.5's pull great unless i find a hole with no bottom lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Backs don't have nearly as much side lug as the law 2's, nor is the lug itself as tall or cupped as well. 

I just seconds ago unloaded my law2's off the UPS truck - 30" backs on my bud's XMR are not nearly as stout of looking tire.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Not near as heavy either lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i like the looks of the ol2's i think they look mean i just dont know if there that much better than the orignals now my opinion might change if i see a set in action but as far as i know nobody around me has a set to compare first hand right now


----------



## DownSouthBrute (Jan 2, 2012)

i jus ordered law2's.. sold my 30 backs for them. hope it was a good choice


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

im trying to sell the 30 backs on my gf's brute then either get a set of laws idk which ones yet though trying to make my mind up but if i get law2's there goin on mine and i'll hand my laws down to her


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Laws


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

eitehr one will be good imo seen both in action there great either way , i wuold never run silverbacks


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

I just 30'' Backs on my bike and I love them. They pull awsome, just my 2 cents.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

It all depends on the type of mud yall are riding in. For where im at laws are the way to go. Bavk dig too much for our holes and just get u stuck. I just threw some 28s on my bike recentley and i absolutley love them wayyyyyy better then my mudslicks i had before


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ya we do alot of water riding and nasty clay with some deep florida mud here n there i rode my gf's brute a few times with the 28 backs and didnt care for them alot rougher and imo they didnt pull as well had to work the bike a lil more to get out but they were 28's compared to 29.5's i havent rode it with the 30's yet bet she dosent like them so were getting a set of laws prob just go with the orignals


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

mcpyro3 said:


> ya we do alot of water riding and nasty clay with some deep florida mud here n there i rode my gf's brute a few times with the 28 backs and didnt care for them alot rougher and imo they didnt pull as well had to work the bike a lil more to get out but they were 28's compared to 29.5's i havent rode it with the 30's yet bet she dosent like them so were getting a set of laws prob just go with the orignals


 ive rode 29.5 for a while and they pull great, went to 31's and they dont pull near as good as the ole 29.5 the new ol2 is just a glorified 31 if u look at it hope that side lug helps alot becuse the lug spacing sucks. I dont buy mud tires for a smooth ride. although i quess alot of people do. cant talk about the tire on the highlifter forum theyll kick u off. I hope to see some in action soon maybe it will change my opinion.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

birddog76 said:


> . cant talk about the tire on the highlifter forum theyll kick u off. I hope to see some in action soon maybe it will change my opinion.


HA!!! You just can't talk negatively about them... That's funny...


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Lug spacing center of lug to center of lug is the same as the original 29.5 law, but the law 2 has a physically wider lug. The gap between the lugs is slightly smaller due to that, thus what makes the spacing slightly smaller, and what makes it appear so different in pics. 

With the increased cupping and larger lug, they should out-pull the originals. The possibility of a smoother ride from the square profile is just an add bonus.


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

JPs300 said:


> Lug spacing center of lug to center of lug is the same as the original 29.5 law, but the law 2 has a physically wider lug. The gap between the lugs is slightly smaller due to that, thus what makes the spacing slightly smaller, and what makes it appear so different in pics.
> 
> With the increased cupping and larger lug, they should out-pull the originals. The possibility of a smoother ride from the square profile is just an add bonus.


 I see bushhog got to u to LOL. I hope they are as good as they say. But i believe they push these a little more because the weight was a mess up with the new tire manufacturer. the lug spacing is def closer than the ole 29.5. u can see that in the pics.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol ole Dan. In the end He's a salesman through and through. Good guy though. Always there to answer a question. Very helpful on several past occasions.


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Lol ole Dan. In the end He's a salesman through and through. Good guy though. Always there to answer a question. Very helpful on several past occasions.


 agreed he should buy a CAR LOT he would be a millionaire LOL.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

birddog76 said:


> I see bushhog got to u to LOL. I hope they are as good as they say. But i believe they push these a little more because the weight was a mess up with the new tire manufacturer. the lug spacing is def closer than the ole 29.5. u can see that in the pics.


Not really, I just have a set. Rolled up beside a set of 27 or 28 laws on some friend's bikes the differences are a lot more clear in person than in pics. - I haven't counted lugs to verify the spacing between the OG 29.5 and the 2, but the lugs on the 2 are at least 1/4" thicker(wider front-to rear when looking directly at them) than the originals. That in itself is going to lessen the space between each lug, but is also going to make the tire last longer. 

The height of the lug & the cupping difference in person is un-real though. The 2 is a lot more different than most people give it credit for. 

I will fully agree that with less space between the lugs & the added cupping they are going to require more power to clear them effectively, but lack of power is not a problem I'm having. 




I do agree on Dan. Definitely a good salesman, but also a good guy in general. He knows how to hype a product, but also does a good job at suggesting the right product(s) for what a person actually needs to suit their application/usage.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ yep. w/o a doubt one of the nicest people that works for HL.


----------



## DownSouthBrute (Jan 2, 2012)

got my outlaw 2's put on today and love em!! ride pretty good too.. gonna see how they do at red creek next weekend


----------

